# Building for snapdragon s1



## sossego (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a Samsung with a snapdragon s1 at ARMv7 - possibly hfp - and would like to try building kernel and world for it. I have not cross compiled for any architecture before. Does anyone know links and/or advice/information that would aide/assist me on this task.


----------



## bsdkeith (Aug 17, 2014)

This may be what you want.
http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html


----------



## sossego (Aug 20, 2014)

Some poor wretch stole my phone and now has to hide from me.

I shall be asking and looking for spare equipment to start this again.


----------

